# k3b not seeing optical drives (solved)

## Bigun

```
64lappy bigun # k3b

<unknown program name>(10290)/: KUniqueApplication: Cannot find the D-Bus session server:  "Did not receive a reply. Possible causes include: the remote application did not send a reply, the message bus security policy blocked the reply, the reply timeout expired, or the network connection was broken."                   

                                

<unknown program name>(10289)/: KUniqueApplication: Pipe closed unexpectedly. 
```

The program just dies.  As a standard user it runs, but I think there is a permission issue there that I will address later.

```
64lappy bigun # emerge --info

Portage 2.1.8.3 (default/linux/amd64/10.0, gcc-4.3.3, glibc-2.11.2-r0, 2.6.35-rc3 x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.35-rc3-x86_64-AMD_Turion-tm-_64_X2_Mobile_Technology_TL-56-with-gentoo-2.0.1

Timestamp of tree: Tue, 15 Jun 2010 10:25:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:     4.1_p7

dev-java/java-config: 2.1.11

dev-lang/python:     2.6.5-r2, 3.1.2-r3

dev-util/cmake:      2.8.1-r2

sys-apps/baselayout: 2.0.1

sys-apps/openrc:     0.6.1-r1

sys-apps/sandbox:    2.2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.65

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6-r1, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10.3, 1.11.1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.20.1-r1

sys-devel/gcc:       4.3.3-r2, 4.4.4

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1

sys-devel/libtool:   2.2.10

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.34

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64 ~amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="*"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=k8 -msse3 -O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/X11/xkb /usr/share/config /var/lib/hsqldb"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-march=k8 -msse3 -O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="assume-digests distlocks fixpackages news parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org"

LANG="C"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X a52 aac acl acpi aim alsa amd64 apm audacious berkdb bzip2 cairo cddb cjk cli consolekit cracklib crypt css cups cxx dbus dri dv dvd dvdr dvdread encode extras fat ffmpeg firefox flac fortran frei0r gdbm gimp gmplayer gpm grub gtk gutenprint gzip hal iconv icq ieee1394 jabber java javascript joystick jpeg kde libsamplerate lm_sensors melt mjpeg mmx modules mp3 mp4 mpeg mudflap multilib ncurses nforce2 nls nptl nptlonly offensive ogg ogm opengl openmp oscar oss pam pcmcia pcre pdf perl pmu png policykit pppd python qt3support qt4 quicktime rdesktop readline reflection rss samba sdl secure-delete semantic-desktop session spell spl sse sse2 ssl subtitles svg sysfs szip tcpd theora tiff udev unicode usb vcd videos vorbis wifi wma wmp wxwidgets x264 xfs xine xml xorg xpm xscreensaver xulrunner xvid yahoo zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia nv" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account" 

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, LINGUAS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS
```

```
64lappy bigun # rc-status

Runlevel: default

 syslog-ng                                                                                                                          [  started  ]

 acpid                                                                                                                              [  started  ]

 dbus                                                                                                                               [  started  ]

 net.eth1                                                                                                                           [  started  ]

 ntp-client                                                                                                                         [  started  ]

 nfsmount                                                                                                                           [  started  ]

 netmount                                                                                                                           [  started  ]

 gpm                                                                                                                                [  started  ]

 xdm                                                                                                                                [  started  ]

 cpufreqd                                                                                                                           [  stopped  ]

 cupsd                                                                                                                              [  started  ]

 hald                                                                                                                               [  started  ]

 sshd                                                                                                                               [  started  ]

 udev-postmount                                                                                                                     [  started  ]

 vixie-cron                                                                                                                         [  started  ]

 local                                                                                                                              [  started  ]

Dynamic Runlevel: hotplugged

 net.eth1                                                                                                                           [  started  ]

Dynamic Runlevel: needed

 sysfs                                                                                                                              [  started  ]

 udev-mount                                                                                                                         [  started  ]

 consolekit                                                                                                                         [  started  ]

 rpcbind                                                                                                                            [  started  ]

 rpc.statd                                                                                                                          [  started  ]

Dynamic Runlevel: manual
```

I've followed the advice posted in this thread.  It didn't seem to work.  I started a new thread because the <solved> mark was getting the thread ignored I believe.

----------

## Bigun

Nevermind.... I found it.  There was an Nvidia modules I overlooked.  Burning a DVD as I type.

----------

